# Husqvarna 261 Chainsaw



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Runs 30 seconds with a squirt in the carb and then stalls out, I took the carb off and soaked it, new plug, new gas filter.......any other ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Your symptoms lead me to believe you have an air leak someone in the fuel system such as fuel lines or gaskets. Or there is still an obstruction in the carb. Did you use a rebuild kit on the carb after you soaked it?


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

just soaked it


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

check the fuel line, husky/jonsered have been having some fuel line issues cracking where they go into the tank


----------

